# Learning how to drive stick shift



## raazman (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi, I've only driven automatic transmission so far and I now have the urge to drive a manual. Can someone please tell me detailed steps on how to drive a manual, from beginning to finish. I've looked at the guides online and feel that they aren't thorough enough. I'm especially having confusion as to how to shift gears and clutch timing.

Thanks, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

raazman said:


> Hi, I've only driven automatic transmission so far and I now have the urge to drive a manual. Can someone please tell me detailed steps on how to drive a manual, from beginning to finish. I've looked at the guides online and feel that they aren't thorough enough. I'm especially having confusion as to how to shift gears and clutch timing.
> 
> Thanks, any help would be appreciated!


Before trying synchonize the clutch (up) and the accelerator pedal (down), practice letting the clutch out very, very, slowly on flat and level big parking lot, with the foot off the accelerator pedal. Once the clutch is out, the car will move forward. Then gentle on the gas. When in doubt, depress the clutch to the floor, then the brakes.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Do a youtube search for "manual shift."


----------



## raazman (Oct 26, 2007)

so, u can press on the gas, even if the clutch is up? what happens if u let the clutch up too quicky?


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

raazman said:


> so, u can press on the gas, even if the clutch is up? what happens if u let the clutch up too quicky?


You'll never learn to drive a stick over the internet 

Ed


----------



## raazman (Oct 26, 2007)

EdCT said:


> You'll never learn to drive a stick over the internet
> 
> Ed


yes i see where your coming from. I just wanted some basic solid info before i try it out. ik i wont actually learn untill i actually try it out. just asking, because i dont want to ruin a car while im learning, some wear and tear will do but..no damage. so i just wanted to know basics becasue i was getting confused with the guides on the internet.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

raazman said:


> Hi, I've only driven automatic transmission so far and I now have the urge to drive a manual. Can someone please tell me detailed steps on how to drive a manual, from beginning to finish. I've looked at the guides online and feel that they aren't thorough enough. I'm especially having confusion as to how to shift gears and clutch timing.
> 
> Thanks, any help would be appreciated!


This should help.

http://www.bmwm5.com/greg/school/


----------



## raazman (Oct 26, 2007)

wingspan said:


> This should help.
> 
> http://www.bmwm5.com/greg/school/


i dont think the link provided to the videos work on that page


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

raazman said:


> i dont think the link provided to the videos work on that page


Uhhhh...sorry, my bad, I should have checked.  They were pretty good, I recall looking at them a few years ago.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

raazman said:


> yes i see where your coming from. I just wanted some basic solid info before i try it out. ik i wont actually learn untill i actually try it out. just asking, because i dont want to ruin a car while im learning, some wear and tear will do but..no damage. so i just wanted to know basics becasue i was getting confused with the guides on the internet.


I believe some of the driving schools offer a course in driving a stick - do a local google search and see if you can find one.

Can't be too expensive and you'll get it done a lot more quickly than if you go it alone. They supply the cars, too.

Ed


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I learned by going to test drive cars at used car lots. :angel:

You just need to get in one and go for it. Stall it 20 times and before you know it, you're cooking along. 

Starting in 2nd gear instead of first is a good way to learn also, since it's less jerky if you're not so smooth with the clutch.

I think the biggest mistakes noobs make are 1) too much gas, not enough clutch, 2) too much clutch, not enough gas. 1 will prematurely wear your clutch, 2 will have you stalling all the time.

It's a finesse thing that you just need to figure out on your own.


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Without knowing what you are using as a reference and what part of it you find confusing, you aren't giving anyone here enough information to be able to offer you any useful guidance. Post us the link you are reading and what part doesn't make sense, and we'll see what we can do. I admire that you are willing to try learning how to drive a real car and applaud that you are trying to research how to do it right before just jumping in!


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm terrible at backing out of a downward-sloping parking space, I'll admit that right now. I tried numerous times on my dad's Miata and I was afraid the car would roll forward and hit the concrete bumper.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I'm terrible at backing out of a downward-sloping parking space, I'll admit that right now. I tried numerous times on my dad's Miata and I was afraid the car would roll forward and hit the concrete bumper.


pull up the handbrake, and ease the clutch out. When you feel the driveline grab, slowly release the e-brake.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I'm terrible at backing out of a downward-sloping parking space, I'll admit that right now. I tried numerous times on my dad's Miata and I was afraid the car would roll forward and hit the concrete bumper.


Your dad's Miata has a concrete bumper? :angel:


----------

